# Just a cute story to share...



## Hendersons Mama (Aug 15, 2016)

We got our Henderson last weekend and my 10 year old son (Ivan) has been spending a HUGE amount of time with him (they don't start school until Sept 1). Henderson has been nicely bonding with Ivan. Well last night we cleaned out his cage added some new things-trial and error type stuff, Ivan also wanted to bathe him...that's where the cute comes in. lol We had Hendie in the sink and he wasn't real thrilled but let us run a toothbrush on his back and get his lil feet clean. When we finished up Hendie crawled up Ivan's arm and snuggled in his neck. Ivan and Hendie were on the couch then snuggling for a good half hour as he dried off in a towel. For as grumpy as Hendie gets when you wake him up and pick him up he sure changed his tune at bath time. Total trust and protection in Ivan's arms. It was that moment Ivan understood the work he has done this week has paid off and a bond was formed. 

On a side note: Hendie has zero time or patience for Ivans older sister. lol! She sure tries but he isnt interested. lol


----------



## Aurora81 (Feb 28, 2016)

That is so cute! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## WanderingQuill (Oct 29, 2016)

Wanted to do this with my family too. I'm wondering if hedgehogs are like familiars(not sure if you get the reference) and would only "bond" to one person and hate everyone else or they like to trust people as long as they bond with them.


----------

